# Squeaky Brakes



## Kingissa (Mar 23, 2011)

Macman said:


> I have a 2011 2Lt with RS package, I have 6,800 miles or so on it. The brakes sometimes squeak, especially in reverse and in the morning. Is this something to worry about?


Happens to me to when it's cold and I reverse out of my driveway usually. I don't think it's anything to worry about though because while I'm driving my brakes rarely squeak.


----------



## A&J Cruzin (Aug 8, 2011)

mine squeak at low speeds when i almost stop...it sounds like its comming from the rear drums....but as for a squeak fist thing in the morning..usually heard when backing out of your driveway...thats normal...its getting the light coating of rust off the rotors that forms overnite...


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

ok, same here, morning, especially in reverse, etc. I just didn't know if it was time to check the brakes or not.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

my car creaks for a couple of minutes from the drums after I park and put the e-brake on but havent heard squeaks yet.


----------



## A&J Cruzin (Aug 8, 2011)

if you live somewhere cold...as in jersey..you really shouldnt use your e-break when your parked for long periods of time...esp when its below freezing....ive actually seen e-break cables freezing and not disengaging the ebreak...then you dont move..your trans..in first or reverse should be plenty to hold your car still.....i could be wrong..but ive never had a car move while parked in gear...if you have a doubt...then put a good size brick or something in front or behind a wheel or two...


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

I've noticed my LS does this, always when backing out of the driveway in the morning. I figured it was just a little rust build up over night. I always park with my E-brake.

It's going to be really cold tonight, I'm gonna try it without the E-brake tonight and see if it squeeks tomorrow =)


----------

